# [Russian NR] Pyraminx avg 3.71 (LBL Method)



## KryuzbanDmitry (Aug 26, 2014)




----------



## CyanSandwich (Aug 26, 2014)

Nice!

I like how on the 4th solve you dropped it, then started turning slowly and gently stopped the timer and got a 7. I use LBL and get a 7 when I'm at full concentration on a lucky scramble.


----------



## Iggy (Aug 26, 2014)

Nice to see that you finally broke your NR from 2011 :tu


----------

